

Easily Automate the Provisioning of Your DigitalOcean Droplets - Artemis2
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/easily-automate-the-provisioning-of-your-droplets/

======
tuxone
Within a rebooted AMS2 droplet

    
    
      $ curl http://169.254.169.254/metadata/v1/
      curl: (7) Failed to connect to 169.254.169.254 port 80: Network is unreachable

~~~
thisismitch
In AMS2 and SFO1, the metadata service is available to new droplets. A
snapshot/restore would enable it in your case.

